# Islamic State assaults Baiji oil refinery



## Disir (Apr 14, 2015)

The Islamic State has launched a new assault on the Baiji oil refinery in Iraq’s Salahaddin province. The Iraqi military claimed it has repelled the attack.

In photos released on April 11, the Islamic State showed its forces attacking the refinery and penetrating the perimeter of the complex. Several images detail the use of US-made Humvees and home-made rocket launchers cobbled together from civilian vehicles. Other pictures show the use of camouflaged howitzers and tanks.

Two photos highlight the deployment of a suicide bomber by the name of Abu Ma’awiya al Khorasani; the moniker “Khorasani” implies the bomber was from the Afghanistan-Pakistan region.

Two other photos document Islamic State commanders directing the fight from an “operations command center.” Those commanders appear to be using footage from drones flying overhead to exercise command and control of the fight.

The fighting in the oil refinery began on Saturday night when the Islamic State attacked the refinery from multiple directions, according to _CNN Arabic_. The suicide bomber detonated his explosives near the facility’s gate. An Islamic State ground assault team then entered the breach into the refinery complex.

While the photos released by the Islamic State show its forces within the complex, the Iraqi Army has released a statement claiming that they control the refinery after repelling “the most violent attack on the site since the siege was broken a few months ago.”

An Iraqi Army official quoted by _France 24_ claimed that “20 Islamic State militants were killed,” but this number cannot be independently verified. The French news site has also reported that the Iraqi troops regained control of the refinery entrance and pushed the Islamic State fighters out of the complex.

The refinery, which is Iraq’s largest, has came under several ground attacks by the Islamic State since the jihadist group began its offensive in Iraq in June 2014. Islamic State fighters have controlled parts of the facility for short periods of time before being driven out by Iraqi troops.
Islamic State assaults Baiji oil refinery The Long War Journal

You can see the pictures at the link.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 14, 2015)

Yet the request for US military intervention by the preisident is being stonewalled by Congress.....The GOP again uses it non-action committee to not get things done, yet complain about it not being done by the president....


----------

